

SRT Shifter - thiagokimo
http://thiagokimo.github.com/srt-shifter/
A command line tool that synchronizes SubRip files!
======
steeve
Hum, VLC, XBMC and pretty much all the players have a time shift option for
subtitles.

I could understand why you'd want to save it again, but shifted subtitles
don't usually have a fixed time shift, but rather they drift. Which is why
synching them at play-time usually turns out better.

